# Banjobuzz's Winter Grow



## IRISH (Nov 8, 2008)

i germ'ed these 10/26 in paper towel.they sprouted in 3 days'. put in dixie party cups on 10/29. on 11/4, the roots outgrew these, and were transplanted to 3 gallon , blk/wht poly grow bags. they are 2 weeks tomorrow.

six ultimate indica, three white widow in soil. soil is bio bizz mixed with castings, lime, and perlite.
lights are 4-42w , and 2-26w flos'. 

this is first time posting my grow in journal. (i usually post my grows in indoor). welcome to my grow show, stop by, grab a seat, and spark it if you got it...bb...

1st pic = group. 
2nd.pic = white widow.
3rd. pic = ultimate indica. (very fat leaves).
:48:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 9, 2008)

Looking great Banjo 

Is that a thermometer in pic 1?


----------



## andy52 (Nov 9, 2008)

looking good,i will be watching this grow.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 9, 2008)

*Everything looks and sounds great.  Nice line of strains to work with. :hubba:  Here's some GREEN MOJO to give them future ladies a boost. :aok: *


----------



## IRISH (Nov 9, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Looking great Banjo
> 
> Is that a thermometer in pic 1?


 
thanks Hippy. yes, thats what it is, a plastic thermometer.
i've got my temp dialed in @ 68 htr off, and 75 htr on...bb...


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 9, 2008)

looking good so far, banjobuzz.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 9, 2008)

I would love to get sum Ultimate Indica seeds.


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 9, 2008)

We should compare white widows sometimes banjo.... :joint4:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 9, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> We should compare white widows sometimes banjo.... :joint4:


 
I have ww in veg maybe I'll do a grow for them too.:hubba:


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*Looks nice buddy!

Easy on the nutes though, loks like these babies are nute sensitive! I stunted a crude oil baby I just started because of only feeding plain water, but using too hot of soil...*


----------



## IRISH (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah Dom, they are very nute sensitive. my last white widow grow i only nuted 3x the entire grow , and they did'nt like it at all...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 10, 2008)

made a mistake. prolly buzzed. when i first posted, i said the following day was two weeks, it was only 1.
so the truth is 12 days' today. . gives me a reason to put up some pics right?

1st pic is group. 6 ult. ind., and 3 ww.
2nd pic is ( a bit blurred) 3 white widows.
3rd pic is a big ultimate indica sprout. (prolly male) .

i'll need a good healthy male UI from these...bb...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 11, 2008)

*Looking good BJB. :aok: Ya never need a reason to post pics. :hubba:  GREEN MOJO :banana: GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO :banana: *


----------



## IRISH (Nov 12, 2008)

heres what 2 weeks looks like. they've doubled in size in past few days.
pic 1 is the three white widows.
pic2 is group.
in the group pics the ww's are 3 to bottom, right to left. all others are u.i.
enjoy...bb...


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 12, 2008)

:headbang2: rock on banjo!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks GMC. trying to be all i can be on this grow. hopefully i can get two grows in this winter. i think so. i like to share with my friends, so i always am cutting it close to the next harvest. everyone likes to get bud at x-mas, right? i do know it will be one great thanksgiving this year. . we always have a house full these times of the year. what a better way to share the holidays', than to be able to share some world class buds along with a homegrown turkey and all the trimmings.
Happy Growing...bb...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 13, 2008)

fine look'n little babies there, banjo 

males...  ... there're a little too common in regular seed stock, which is all I've used this past year... I've only gotten 6 females out of all the plants I started from seed this year so far


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 13, 2008)

Lookin good still BB...Ill be following this grow!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 13, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> fine look'n little babies there, banjo
> 
> males...  ... there're a little too common in regular seed stock, which is all I've used this past year... I've only gotten 6 females out of all the plants I started from seed this year so far


 

>>>Hey  TCVG, thanks for stopping in man. i think i'm about 50/50 with my seeds this year. sometimes i think i can tell the males after 2 -3 weeks
of veg. they always shoot up quick, and look to be the healthiest. i'm lookin' at 4 like this in these 9...bb...


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 13, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> homegrown turkey and all the trimmings.
> Happy Growing...bb...



mmmmm that turkey sounds goooood!!!  Homegrown bud AND homegrown turkey?  You're quite self-sufficient!:farm::ccc:  props!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 16, 2008)

18 days veg. i fed with blackstrap molasses a few days ago. been out hunting over this past few days, and this is the growth since i've been out. they doubled in size. .

pic 1 - 3 white widows.
pic 2 - 2 ultimate indicas.
pic 3 - Group.

Enjoy...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 18, 2008)

hooked the 400w hps back up today. it's on now. i been messing with it all evening, trying to get it at the right distance. i think i found it's happy spot.:hubba: . 10 inches off tops, *75... tomorrow, the 19th., is 3 weeks veg.
...bb...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2008)

*The young future ladies are looking great BB. :aok: They are gonna love that HPS. :hubba: GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello Banjo 

Looking superb :aok:

Has adding the 400w increased the temperature much?


----------



## IRISH (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks TBG. i awoke this morning to that nice mj smell i love so much. there was no smell at all with the cfls' in the room. 24 hrs of the hps, and it smells great in there. .


----------



## IRISH (Nov 18, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Banjo
> 
> Looking superb :aok:
> 
> Has adding the 400w increased the temperature much?


 

>>>morning HIE. thanks. i was controlling the temp with a thermostatically
controlled heater with the cfls', and now with the hps, it's just a matter of 
positioning it higher, or lower to reach the temp i need. awoke to *20 degrees this AM outdoors. my high today will only be *30F. w/o giving to many details, the room i grow in is pretty chilly, so i use the hps to my advantage. i can keep it in the 70-80 range easily by raising-lowering the lamp...bb...


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 18, 2008)

good going on the temp control!  Ours is always too hot because we use such a small space, but at least fans have knocked it down to 85.... (even in this weather)!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 18, 2008)

Looking VERY good banjo!!!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 18, 2008)

:lama: gl bb


----------



## IRISH (Nov 19, 2008)

mornin' all. here we are @ 3 weeks veg with ww & ui. 
i seem to have a little problem here. last evening, i watered with ph 6.5, they were completely dried out, from last water. the last water, was mixed with 1 tbsp molasses, and that was 3 days ago. can you see the wilting? wonder if this is just more bad genetics? also, look @ what appears to be signs of over-water ( the claw ). how would you guys' & gals' diagnose this problem? my temp is *78 F , RH is 30. 
as of last night, they looked perfectly fine. here is what they look like now.   ...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 19, 2008)

no takers??? ok, heres what i'm trying. i took out the 400w hps, and i mixed up 1 tsp. epsom in 1 qt ,ph'ed at 7, and i sprayed them down liberally. i also put the cfls back up , and bumped up my fan. i believe i'm looking @ a zinc def. any feed back???bb???


----------



## Growdude (Nov 20, 2008)

Whats the temp of the root zone, it sounds cold where you are and even if air temps are high enough you could have cold roots?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello Banjo 

You say they were completely dried out, how did you check this?

It looks like over watering, is the soil compacted? enough drainage? 

When you think they are dried out try lifting 1 of them up, cut a small slit into the bottom of one of the grow bags just enough to poke your finger in, feel to see if its still wet.

A 3 gallon grow bag can hold a lot of moisture and the top can feel bone dry because of the light.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 20, 2008)

this is how i checked them Hippy. i stuck my finger in the holes @ the bottom of the grow bags. check , on drainage. and check, on not compacted.
i awoke today to a very new problem. all the leaves are turning necrotic.
black/ with brown looking dried out spots. . i need help...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 20, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Whats the temp of the root zone, it sounds cold where you are and even if air temps are high enough you could have cold roots?


 
hey GD. i have nothing to measure this. it is cold here. very cold. this sounds very plausible. i will go and construct a wood pallet to raise the grow bags off the floor. this will allow for heat to get under them. good idea. these are in a rubbermaid closet, and the floor does get cold in there. thanks for that idea GD...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 20, 2008)

i've got a thread in sick plants w/pics from last evening, here
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34330.
the problem has gotten much worse overnight...bb...


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 20, 2008)

I wish you the best of luck banjo. I don't really have much to help with, but last time my crop got real dry and I watered it heavy like that afterwards they drooped for like half a day before looking great again. I have no clue about the necrotic, I had the same thing happen and it was a nute lockout from a Magnesium def, but you already addressed that... I hope things turn aroound for ya!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 20, 2008)

I still think its water related, do you know your run off PH?

Lifting them up to keep the cold from the roots was a good idea Gd 

How long between waterings?

Have you used blackstrap before?

Is it the first time you have grown these strains?

How old are the plants?


----------



## andy52 (Nov 20, 2008)

7.0 is a little high on the ph bro.lower it some and check your run off.jmo


----------



## IRISH (Nov 20, 2008)

HIE, my run off is 7. i was watering every 3 days', 1/2 cup water, ph'ed at 6.5 for the past 3 weeks. in that time frame, i mixed up 1 gallon of blackstrap, and fed all 8 twice with that 1 gallon. two days ago, when they were completely dried out, i put up the 400w, and i watered each plant with 2 cups , ph'ed @ 6.5, and the run off was 7. it was in this 2 day period they began looking sickly. i have used blackstrap in each of the last 3-4 grows , and i've grown these strains before. they are 22 days' old today. i'm thinking cold root ball now. i'll post what i did about this in a moment. thanks for jogging my brain to the fast-trac. ...bb...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2008)

> i fed with blackstrap molasses a few days ago



How and why do you use the black strap?


----------



## IRISH (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey Cowboy. heres a thread on unsulphered blackstrap molasses by 3 little birds.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5149...
i mix 1 tbsp. to 1 gallon ph'ed water. sometimes by itself, and sometimes with my nutes, if i'm using them at the time. it is loaded with micro-nutrients. check out this thread...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 20, 2008)

heres what i've done today to try and fix my problem. i believe GD was right when he said my rootball was too cold. i grow in a rubbermaid cab, and our daytime highs outside in past week have hovered around 30F.
the floor in my cab was quite cold. alls i did to remedy it, was build a wood pallet to place my plants on , to get them off the cold floor. i drilled holes all over in the pallet, to allow heat to also heat from the bottom of my grow bags'. they have been back in the cab for a little over an hour, and they seem like thier snapping back around.:hubba: .
heres a few pics...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 21, 2008)

after 6 hours tonight of putting my plants back in the shed, i've transplanted 4 of them. they were the 4 worst looking ones. at first they 'seemed' to be doing better, and after 6 hours they turned to the worse. . they were now presenting a problem that i can only diagnose as a phosphate def. the lower leaves were turning black, and very dried up, almost crisp. they also showed signs of nute burn??? , but whats strange is , i have not nuted at all.??? .
the root balls on the transplanted 4 looked to be what i would describe as
compacted, and bound-up. this is the first time i've faced a problem as this. i will transplant the other 4 later on this day, when i go get more soil.
wanna know something real strange? , i scoped the black, crisp leaf, and it had cloudy trichs  . what do you make of that at 3 weeks?
anyway, heres a couple pics. hope you can see the black leaf ok.
pic 1 is transplant in process
pic 2 & 3 is is what i believe a phosphate def.
these black leaves consumed some of the bottom first set of leaves , then tonight, moved up to the second set a bit...bb...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello Banjo 

It looks like a Manganese deficiency, the cause is your PH, you say your run off is 7, this is too high and this is what is causing your problems, you need to experiment with the next couple of waterings, you need to lower your PH even more because your soil is altering the PH when watered, try a watering of PH 6, check the run off, the run off will tell you what PH the roots are having to live in, your aim is to have a run off of 6.6-6.8.

eace:


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck--i hope the best for you and your plants banjo and am sorry that i don't have any good advice:stoned: :confused2:


----------



## IRISH (Nov 21, 2008)

Manganese? thanks mang. ( HIE ). i'm on it...bb...

hey mebeafarmer, yeah, i know what your saying about the canopy getting a wee bit to warm. i dont usually keep the htr. right in front of the cab. i do regulate it in the room in general. my temps are now, *70 off, and *75 on. thanks bro...bb...


----------



## andy52 (Nov 21, 2008)

seems like i've seen them plants somewhere,hmmmm.lookin good my friend.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 21, 2008)

i just flushed 1 ult ind. , and the run-off was 6.7. sooo.??? ???...
the necrotic leaf i removed last evening, was right crisp. does any one think i should give them a low dose of nutes? Flora Nova is what i have, grow & bloom. think this is what they may need??? come on down here and let me know what ya think...bb...


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Banjo, it looks like you're dealing with a nute def. or something else, not nute burn, so I would keep giving low doses of the ferts. It would be terrible for the plants to pull out of the funk then have no nutes to use! JMO tho, I be a youngin...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 24, 2008)

heres whats happened over the weekend. i flushed one of my plants, as HIE stated above. this did'nt help. they progressively got worse, and i mean to the point of no return. tonight, i had to make a decision. the 4 that were transplanted 2 days ago (all 3 ww, 1 ultimate indica), came down tonight. i chopped them up, and put them in the MassP. cloner. did'nt even get to sex them. there was no time. if i would not have done this, in two days from now, they woulda been dead. they still may not come out of the funk. still working over 4 ult. ind. , that are still in the cab.  . the diagnosis does not look good. 
i am in the process of gathering up the rest of the components to go hydro. have to get some airstones, another pump, and some buckets. everyone keeps saying dwc is the way to grow, and i'm gonna have another go at it.
i put the 400w hps back up on the remaining 4 ult ind. i'll watch them very close over next few days'. if they falter, in the cloner they go too. heres a few pics. ...
pic 1 is 3 ww fix'in to be chopped, and put in the cloner. ...
pic 2 is the remaining 4 ult ind. under the 400w.
pic 3 is- 3 ww, 1 ult ind in cloner.
pic 4 is cloner...

you can see the deficiency in all in cloner. it started at the bottom of plants, and moved rapidly to the top...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 26, 2008)

ok. i'm back on track with what i've saved. i've now got 4 ult ind in cab in soil. 1 isn't gonna pull through, and it will come down in next day or two, and go in the cloner. 3 pretty descent ones left. 
no more indoor soil for me. to unpredictable, and taking up to much of my time. going dwc in a few weeks. i can't wait. i'll post some pics' up later...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 27, 2008)

heres where i'm at.
i went out and got some (round) 5 gallon buckets, an air pump, and some other crap tonight. told y'all i put up a few pics'. ...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 27, 2008)

went to a few places last night and got these items for my dwc set up. 
found this air pump at wally world, and the stones also. got 6 dark green
buckets with lids at menards. could'nt find any square buckets'. i'll keep looking though. i'm good to go.:hubba: . just need to wait for some rootage on my clones...bb...


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Nov 27, 2008)

I had a mg issue with my plants, I did a flush but I also mixed up some 
epsom salt (tablespoon) into a gallon jug mixed up good poured some into a spray bottle and sprayed the leaves of plants.

I had a complete recovery.

good luck with your hydo project, check out hydro world over on Barnes street, he will give you good prices.

you will find the right size tubing and drips at Menards or Superior growers in East Lansing.

I found a good rubbermaid tub to use at Target, comes in dark colors green or purple.

I use the 5 inch net pots in my tubs, I can fit 3 into my tub comfortably.

I also use a water pump with drip system, I add the stones when I move them to 12/12 and the roots are massive.

I have made about 6 of these tubs now and each time I tweak them to make them better than the one before. I am very pleased with the results.
when I discover a male I just pull out the net pot get out as much root as I can then cover the empty hole with a net pot filled with hydrotron.
I don't usually put a new plant in it's place because the 2 remaining plants are into 12/12 by then. I have not been able to determine sex of my plants until they go into flower. I'm hoping I can learn to pick out those males sooner some day.

sorry to have blabbed on for so long, I just want you to have a super great grow!


----------



## annscrib (Nov 27, 2008)

these are some pretty clones you have banjo  gl keep up the good work


----------



## IRISH (Nov 27, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> these are some pretty clones you have banjo gl keep up the good work


 
these clones are ww that i had in soil ann, and had a problem with that i did'nt see getting through. so i chopped them, and put them in the cloner.
i'm gonna try these in my hydro set up first, if they act right. been in there 3 days now...bb..


----------



## andy52 (Nov 27, 2008)

all good my brother,they will climb the walls


----------



## IRISH (Nov 27, 2008)

i'm going on 12/12 starting tonight. in 5 , it's lights out for the first night of darkness...bb...


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 27, 2008)

Woo hoo!  It must be flowering time?!


----------



## andy52 (Nov 28, 2008)

i'm glad you decided to go DWC.you will definitely see the difference in growth.its so much cleaner and less smellier.is that a word?hmm well ya know what i mean bro.anytime,as i told you.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 28, 2008)

smellier? yeah, that... and stinkier too. . thats what these were when i flipped the lights back on this morning. day 1 on 12/12...bb...


----------



## Thorn (Nov 29, 2008)

beautiful plants


----------



## tcbud (Nov 29, 2008)

Beautiful, gonna have to watch this thread.  Missed the beginning......will go back and see what DWC means.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 29, 2008)

deep water culture


----------



## IRISH (Nov 29, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> deep water culture


 
the 5 gallon deep water thingy. :hubba:  ...
thank you tcbud, and thorn. had some problems in the beginning, but now i've smoothed them over. started out with 6 ultimate indica, and 3 white widow in soil, now i've got 4 ult ind in soil due to a problem i never could put my finger on. i'm re-veg'in the 3 ww's. it was an emergency situation. i did'nt even sex them yet. i'll put up some pics in a bit...bb...


----------



## Thorn (Nov 30, 2008)

sorry what is ult? i keep seeing it on here but no explanation to what it is. looking forward to seeing pics bb


----------



## annscrib (Nov 30, 2008)

yea those are some real pretty plants


----------



## andy52 (Nov 30, 2008)

ultimate indicas.  looks good bro.  the 1 ultimate indica that i have is starting to jump.hope its a lady.thanks bro


----------



## IRISH (Nov 30, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> sorry what is ult? i keep seeing it on here but no explanation to what it is. looking forward to seeing pics bb


 
ult ind = ultimate indica , from Legends seeds.
ww= white widow , this weak strain from nirvana seeds.
i bought two separate ww packs, at separate times from nirvana. both packs turned out to be very weak genetics. out of 20 beans, i've gotten none that were worth keeping as a mother. i guess you get what you pay for...bb...


----------



## Thorn (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks...been on here long enough to know what ww is though hehe. ok, see now most strains get nicknamed by the first letter in each word of their name like WW. So ultimate indica should be UIs! lol never mind :S


----------



## IRISH (Nov 30, 2008)

pic 1, & 2 is UIs' @ 3 days' 12/12.
pic 3,4 dwc buckets, & a dwc tub i'm getting ready for my ww clones.( i wanted to show tc these). .
pic 5, wws' in the home made cloner.

...bb...


----------



## Thorn (Dec 1, 2008)

haha you called them UIs lol 

Very nice looking plants there. Can't wait to see em pack on some weight :hubba:


----------



## IRISH (Dec 3, 2008)

1 week 12/12. . total=6 weeks , 4 days
pic 1 is UI showing node spacing.:hubba: .
2 is top view of UI. .
3 is fat indica leaves of UI.
4 is top of 2 UI's. hoping for females.
5 is 3 ww's - 1 UI in cloner. ( 1 week).
got some worm/molasses tea brewing for feed tomorrow. ...bb...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 3, 2008)

*cool journal .....thanks to reading this from the beginning i think i realise i have a mag defincey not nute burn as i thought ,,,so thanks alot :aok:
plants are looking fantastic now ,,,great turn around ,,taking them clones 
sgned up so i can :watchplant: :48:*


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like a homerun to me


----------



## andy52 (Dec 4, 2008)

lookin good bro,keep her up and you will soon fire up them buckets.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 4, 2008)

today is 10 days in the cloner. there is just the beginning of root bumps. these will take a bit longer to root being they were whole plants at 4, 4.5 weeks in veg. i wonder if others have tried this too, going from a month growth in soil, to getting chopped and put in a cloner, to then go into dwc buckets'?. looks as if it may work so far. i only wish there would have been time to sex 'em first...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Dec 8, 2008)

got two males taken from the cab today. isolated them to other part of home. collecting the pollen to make seeds with near future clones.
also, one confirmed UI female, and one not showing yet...bb...


----------



## andy52 (Dec 8, 2008)

looks good bro,ya started the DWC yet?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 8, 2008)

*:clap: on the female :48:*


----------



## IRISH (Dec 8, 2008)

no on the buckets andy. these ww's in the cloner are going to take awhile to root. looks like it will be longer than i'd like. they don't start doing something more than they are in next few days', i'll bin 'em, and start with some others off this new female. any ideas how long to show good roots from whole plant re-veg? been a couple weeks now...bb...

thanks ukgirl. gotta get away from this soil. hoping that hydro is for me. i'll know soon enough...bb...


----------



## Thorn (Dec 8, 2008)

congrats on the female  and good job on the males - get that pollen and let them live on through time


----------



## IRISH (Dec 9, 2008)

i looked in the cloner earlier today, and it was slimy to the touch, and clones began to brown, so i tore it down, and pitched it. i built a smaller one. re-cut clones under water, re-scraped stalks, and basically had to start fresh. the old cloner had light leaks, hence, the slime. this one i made in about 15 minutes. i wrapped it in duct-tape, and sprayed it flat black. the first pic is a batch of worm casting/molasses tea i had just finished brewing for 48 hours. the two in the box are UI males being watched close, fix'in to get the chop. the last is a UI fem. that i put back to veg last night...bb...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 9, 2008)

Pretty soon the banana dance :banana: Looking good.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 9, 2008)

hey bro,i had the same problem with the 1st cloner i made.clear plastic and caused me problems too.i wrapped it in duct tape also.lol  lookin good bro.i have 2 crystal clones that started getting root bumps sticking up out of the top of the rapid rooter cubes,so i went ahead and put them in dwc with a very light nute solution.so far so good.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 12, 2008)

broke down everything i had in the cloner tonight, and pitched 'em out.
the whole plants in the cloner was a huge set back. the stalks were hollow clean up to the top. so now i'm working with 3 fresh clones off my one ultimate indica mom. they just went into the cloner a minute ago.
nothing has been going well with this grow. on a good note, my tds meter should be here , hopefully tomorrow. i guess my male/female ratio finally caught up to me. out of 9, five were male, 3 never made it to sex, and one ui female. this really bites. now i have to go see a man about a bag. . gonna try to put some seed down in these rockwool cubes i got, and try that way for a first time. wish me luck. i'm gonna shut this grow journal down. not much of a journal...bb...


----------

